# Flow bindings and travel



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

You don't have to release the cable to get them to go forward. They fold up just like a normal binding nothing special you need to do. Easy Peasy.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

lab49232 said:


> You don't have to release the cable to get them to go forward. They fold up just like a normal binding nothing special you need to do. Easy Peasy.


second that, i believe they come in the box folded like a traditional binding.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Yup, open up one side of the power strap and fold the high-back down. I always mark the ratchet straps (with a Sharpie) once I've got my Flow's dialed in so that I know exactly where they should be.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks guys. Didn't know if the cable hindered them from being folded down.



PalmerFreak said:


> Yup, open up one side of the power strap and fold the high-back down. I always mark the ratchet straps (with a Sharpie) once I've got my Flow's dialed in so that I know exactly where they should be.


Good call on the sharpie!


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Flow's pretty decent in powder? I'm looking forward to just shaving some time off my strap in time with these bad boys after waiting in the powder line. Skiers already have a one up in the pre-drop dept with being able to click and go after stepping off the tram.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

jwelsh83 said:


> Flow's pretty decent in powder? I'm looking forward to just shaving some time off my strap in time with these bad boys after waiting in the powder line. Skiers already have a one up in the pre-drop dept with being able to click and go after stepping off the tram.


I think that most people find flow bindings more difficult to get into when in a powder situation. 

Besides the obvious added difficulty of kicking into something sideways on powder, wadded up snow can make fitting your boot back in tricky.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Sitting down or deep snow removes the benefits. But then they still function like strap ins.


----------

